# 2008 calendar photos?



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I couldn't find a thread for the 2008 calendar photo entries.
I realize you have to e-mail your photos to Melissa----but I thought it would be fun to see what photos members are submitting.

Anyone???hoto::ear:hoto::ear:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Julie, Missy had started a thread a for the 2009 calender one time http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3125&highlight=2009 All the pictures are great in this thread I hope some have emailed these pictures to Melissa


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

okay great------I forgot about that! Thanks Leeann!:hug:


----------

